
Garry Winogrand’s Photographs  Contain Entire Novels - prismatic
https://lithub.com/garry-winogrands-photographs-contain-entire-novels/
======
danburbridge
An interesting take that doesn't (unless I missed it) refer to Winograd's own
belief: " I think that there isn’t a photograph in the world that has any
narrative ability... They do not tell stories—they show you what something
looks like. To a camera. "

~~~
vwcx
"“I think that there isn’t a photograph in the world that has any narrative
ability. Any of ‘em. They do not tell stories – they show you what something
looks like. To a camera. The minute you relate this thing to what was
photographed — it’s a lie. It’s two-dimensional. It’s the illusion of literal
description. The thing has to be complete in the frame, whether you have the
narrative information or not. It has to be complete in the frame. It’s a
picture problem. It’s part of what makes things interesting.”"
[https://www.americansuburbx.com/2009/06/interview-garry-
wino...](https://www.americansuburbx.com/2009/06/interview-garry-winogrand-
excerpts-with.html)

------
RIMR
Poor Geoff doesn't know what side of the car a driver sits in the UK...

------
nobunnysapro
I'm disappointed by the lack of steganography.

